# Lee Brothers



## mrhnau (Oct 19, 2007)

Lee was a bujinkan instructor I took a few classes from about a year ago. I recently learned he died in a car accident in July. A great guy, former MT member, and passionate about his art... he will be missed.

A seminar is scheduled to benefit his daughter, for those that would be interested in attending.


----------



## exile (Oct 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 20, 2007)

:asian:


*.*


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2007)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 20, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 20, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 21, 2007)

.


----------

